

The MIT factor: celebrating 150 years of maverick genius - wallflower
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2011/may/18/mit-massachusetts-150-years-genius

======
jamesbritt
Previously posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2572229>

